# Baby on Way - Public or Private?



## daveco23 (23 Mar 2006)

Hi,
Mrs Daveco23 is expecting in september, in the process of deciding whether to go public or private. Currently on VHI Plan b which does not cover maternity care (!), so will be paying private maternity costs in full if we go down that route.
Its not a case of not being able to afford it, but 3k will buy an awful lot of pampers.. Am wondering if it is worth it? What is public maternity care like? Any pros and cons would be appreciated.
Baby will be born in Dublin by the way.


----------



## Carpenter (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Congrats Daveco23!  We had this dilemma last year, we lived quite close to a maternity hospital with a good reputation and weren't convinced of the need to "go private".  My wife went public and couldn't fault the care she got at the time.  Mrs C is expecting again this year and this time we "had" to go private as there was such a waiting list for the public service that she wouldn't have had a scan until week 20 (at least)!  Which is a nonsense really.  There's an awful lot of snobbery associated with whether you go private or public but to my mind the care is the same.


----------



## gauloise (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

I had all 3 in Holles St  through the public system and was very happy each time. Only drawbacks were the queing times for consultants but with a good read this was ok! Unless you really want your own space I personally don't see the need to go private.


----------



## nelly (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

AFAIK if you are nto scheduled for a scan -till week 20 for example you can always tell a little white lie and say you have had stomach cramping and arrive at the hospital - you will be scanned then (prob won't recieve the pic but will get what you want). Public and private have much the same care - a good midwife is better than an overworked junior doctor?


----------



## Bamhan (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Went public both times in Cork and can't fault the care, the food and surroundings were pretty grim though, in fact to be honest the food was inedible and I had to ask people the bring in food when they were calling.
The big difference seems to be accomodation and also when you go private you are given appointments with your consultant for all antenatal appointments but when going public you can see any doctor who is available or usually just midwives.
To my mind the midwives often know more anyway.....

If I were to have another baby I would go public again but I also know people who would not consider public.
Depends on the person.


----------



## ragazza (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Hi DaveCo,

congratulations! I dont have any kids yet, so my view is from seeing my sisters give birth.

One gave birth in a public hospital and had a terrible experience (not saying that it was typical for a public hospital - just her experience). Her waters broke, and 2 days later she still hadnt given birth. The staff were completely over loaded and too busy to give her much attention or explain what was happening. In the end she had an emergency cesearean. 
That could have happened in any hospital, but the bad thing was the lack of attention or explanations. The nurses were very nice and professional, but just too busy.
Once she had given birth, the semi-private room she had booked was unavailable, so she was in a ward with 7 other new mothers and babies. After such a harrowing experience of course she just wanted to relax and sleep, but the boyfriends of the other mums were in the ward watching the footie on the television, and their other older kids running around, causing bedlam. Absolute nightmare.
For her second child she gave birth in a private hospital and said she cannot put the difference into words.

Thats just one experience - I know plenty of other people who have been perfectly satisfied with public hospitals. I would suggest your partner looks around the wards of where she is planning to give birth, and see if she can picture herself content there, given the number of people per room, noise levels etc.


----------



## Carpenter (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				nelly said:
			
		

> AFAIK if you are nto scheduled for a scan -till week 20 for example you can always tell a little white lie and say you have had stomach cramping and arrive at the hospital - you will be scanned then (prob won't recieve the pic but will get what you want).


 
Our family doctor suggested this and we went to the hospital only to be dressed down by a very rude and inconsiderate consultant for wasting his time, as he saw it.  My wife gave him a good earful!


----------



## Carpenter (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				ragazza said:
			
		

> Hi DaveCo,
> 
> After such a harrowing experience of course she just wanted to relax and sleep, but the boyfriends of the other mums were in the ward watching the footie on the television, and their other older kids running around, causing bedlam. Absolute nightmare.


 
That's down to bad hospital management- I know our local hospital has very strict guidelines on visiting for the maternity ward.  Most hospitals now have a complaints procedure/ customer feedback facility where that sort of carry on should noted and objected to.


----------



## Lauren (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

A number of friends who went private ended up in public wards anyway after the birth because of lack of capacity in the private rooms....Have heard lots of positives about public..Only negatives are the queues for checkups..


----------



## daveco23 (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Thanks for the opinions!
Carpenter, I agree with the snobbery - people did a double take when we mentioned we were even thinking of not going private!
Booking in apt in Holles st today, so will get a feel for the place and see what kind of bedlam we will have to deal with.
Wife is in week 12, so hopefully will get scan sometime soon.
Thanks again, and keep the opinions coming!


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



> [you can always tell a little white lie and say you have had stomach cramping and arrive at the hospital - you will be scanned then/QUOTE]
> I strongly disapprove of this kind of 'me-fein' attitude. Anyone can book in for a private scan and pay around €100 to get one done if you don't want to wait for a public one.


----------



## daveco23 (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

_*Anyone can book in for a private scan and pay around €100 to get one done if you don't want to wait for a public one*_

Didn't know that - thanks.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

It may even cost less- your wifes GP should be able to give her a letter referring her to a private hospital to have one done within a matter of days. Also its probably a reclaimable expense on the med1 form.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				ragazza said:
			
		

> Once she had given birth, the semi-private room she had booked was unavailable, so she was in a ward with 7 other new mothers and babies. After such a harrowing experience of course she just wanted to relax and sleep, but the boyfriends of the other mums were in the ward watching the footie on the television, and their other older kids running around, causing bedlam. Absolute nightmare.


 
Sounds familiar.
When our son was born, the two of them were in a semi-private ward with 5 other beds. One night, my wife phoned me in an upset sate as there was a crowd of visitors around the next bed, pushing into her space, braying loudly and drinking champagne.

Some of the mothers in the room seemed obsessed about getting into the Merrion Wing, and being borderline abusive to the staff cos there were no spaces available.

My wife was content to stay where she was as she needed support and reassurance from the nurses for breast-feeding. If she had been in a private room, she may not have persevered or succeeded.

After a couple of days of getting on with it and not pestering staff, she was getting first refusal on space in the Merrion Wing, much to the chargin of other mothers. Each time she declined as she preferred, on balance, to have support to hand.

When she was there again two years later, she stayed semi-private, was remembered by staff and was again given first refusal on a private room. Again, she declined.

There is a balanced decision to be made. My wife made subjective decisions. Others would be influenced by different criteria.


----------



## CharlieC (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

You can claim back 42% of the OBs fees on the Med1 right?


----------



## tyrell (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Dont want to alarm you first baby went public wife had a very hard time and damaged her very badly internally.
Went private on baby two and three only for we went private with our own gyno I would have lost both baby number 3 and wife.
I know if we were public for number 3 they wouldnt have been able to pre empt the problems.

Again dont want to alarm you thankfully these types of problems are few and far between and the majority of births run smoothly.

Best of Luck


----------



## nelly (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

tyrell these stories DO alarm and really for every awful public story there is a private one. If there is no reason to be worried about a pregnncy delivery then public is fine.
I have 2 sisters midwives and they reckon the care depends on the STAFF. 
also i do agree that nurses remember previous clients so before you are snotty with the civil service remember you could need them again.


----------



## AJC (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

If you can afford it, I'd say Private. There are worse ways of spending c2500 (before tax relief)  Went with it for #1 and also for #2 (WIP)

Mrs AJC had emergency cesearean with consultant she knew. She was also able to get scans more or less as often as needed (as early as week 10 with #2 after miscarriage)

Not slagging of public - in the end it's the same nurses anyway - but especially if you feel that there might be any complications - then the extra funds is worth it.


----------



## fobs (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

I went semi-private in the Bons in Cork and would recommend it highly. did it for both pregnacies and felt it was worth the expense (remeber you can slain back the excess on your MED1 form at marginal rate of tax).
Had an exceptionally nice consultant who put both me and my husband at ease and if i had a third child would go this route again.
I am not faulting the care given in public hospitals and in some cases the care is exactly the same for public/private care but definately the Bons in Cork gets my vote! I budgeted for the costs and thought of it as the same price as an annual holiday and felt it was important to me. It wasn't a snobbery thing in my case as I preferred the consultant route/bons hospital and had the savings to cover it! I think it is a personal decision and there is no right/wrong answer to this!


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

I went private on both my pregnancies. The first to a private hospital and the second to a maternity hospital. My advice would be to go to a maternity hospital if you can ... not just a maternity wing of a normal hospital. They know what they are doing and they no if something is not right. Secondly I would try to find a very good gp who will do as much of the routine stuff as possible under the combined care scheme. Regardless whether you  are a public or private patient by the very nature of obstetrics the consultant is likely to be called away during office hours to deliver a baby. If you can get your gp to do the blood work it will save you having to queue up in the hospital to have it done. Finally as a private patient you are paying for the consultants expertise. You need a consultant that you like and that you trust to deliver your baby. As a private patient you pay for the consultant to attend the delivery of your baby. That is not to say that the midwife would not do as good a job or even better but it's comforting to know that everything is in good order down there when you're done.


----------



## Bamhan (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				tyrell said:
			
		

> Dont want to alarm you first baby went public wife had a very hard time and damaged her very badly internally.
> Went private on baby two and three only for we went private with our own gyno I would have lost both baby number 3 and wife.
> I know if we were public for number 3 they wouldnt have been able to pre empt the problems.
> 
> ...



Why would they not have been able to to pre empt the problem. 
Surely the staff in a public hospital  are as as qualified as the staff in a private hospital.

In my opinion you are being alarmist. 
It is one personal opinion of one incident and your subjective view point of how a public hospital would have dealt with the same crisis.

Are you suggesting that second rate care is offered to the mothers and babies in a public hospital or that the staff are less competent to deleiver babies and so cuase damage to mothers?


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



> Are you suggesting that second rate care is offered to the mothers and babies in a public hospital


 
I don't know if tyrell is suggesting that, but I'd be inclined to think it myself. My reasons would be- 1. too few staff, with too little time 2. general hygiene levels are poorer ( recent reports) 3. as a public patient in a public hospital you may never see the consultant at birth at all, and care will be left to more junior and therefore necessarily less experienced staff 4. more pain relief and options and time to explain said options are available to private patients and 5. the option of a private or semi-private room which cannot be underestimated. I would not suggest however that the staff are less competent than their private equivalents, but that care of public patients will be handled perhaps by more junior staff than otherwise. 

I would also have to agree that if you can afford private care, you should opt for it, especially on a first baby because it will make the experience more pleasant if nothing else.


----------



## demoivre (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> 5. the option of a private or semi-private room which cannot be underestimated.



That is the fallacy though - there is absolutely no guarantee of a private or semi private room , if the maternity rooms are full plan E in the VHI can't give you  a room that is not available. We went private for all of our births mainly because we wanted a room to ourselves - on one of the three occasions there wasn't one available.


----------



## CharlieC (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Wife got a private room in Holles st in August. But last year Holles St was capped

This year they wont be
[broken link removed]


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



> That is the fallacy though - there is absolutely no guarantee of a private or semi private room


 
Not a fallacy depending on the hospital. I.e. a private hospital. Only a possibility if its a public hospital.


----------



## Bamhan (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Vanilla I couldn't disagree more with you, what are you basing these assumptions on?

In many cases you don't need a consultant with you when giving birth, many just pop their heads in to justify their fees.

If there is need for a consultant one will be called for a public patient just like a private one.

All the pain relief options are available to public patients also.
The midwives simply are the ones to tell you your options.

In point of fact in many cases such as in Cork city where the options were the Erinville, St. Finbarrs, both public and the Bons private if there is a post natal problem with the infant he/she has to be transferred to the Erinville as that is were the expertise in post natal care is.

Why would you have to have a private or semi private room?
And you are in no way guaranteed one anyway.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

As I said, I would be inclined to think it- I'm not making any assumption. That is based on personal experience. In relation to the pain relief, you might be surprised to learn that not all pain relief options are available in every hospital. For instance you are not guaranteed an epidural in at least one public hospital that I know of. In relation to your question as to why one would want a private or semi-private room I think that that is self explanatory. In a public hospital, unless you are a private patient you have no chance of getting one, but certainly no guarantee if you are a private patient of getting one either ( although I know what chance I'd take) but in certain private hospitals you are guaranteed at least a semi-private room.


----------



## demoivre (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> Not a fallacy depending on the hospital. I.e. a private hospital. Only a possibility if its a public hospital.



I  didn't think you could be guaranteed a private or semi private room in either a public or private hospital  - what if the rooms are all full? You can't pre book so where do they put you if they have no rooms available - the only private hospitals I have been in ( not for births ) all had small wards as well as private and semi private rooms.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

I'm certainly not an expert on all of the hospitals in Ireland- and I would suggest again that the OP either have a look at the cuidiu website or order their book which gives details of the differences between the various hospitals in Ireland with interesting intervention rates- but for eg in the Bons in Cork, there is ONLY private and semi private accomodation.


----------



## Bamhan (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

My sister got a private room in Limerick maternity as a public patient as she warrented it after having an emergency C-section....
Not true of the Bons either they do have wards with 4 beds for pre-natal care.


----------



## Tubbs (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Mrs Tubbs is on Plan B (option) and she got VHI cover for going private.
We went private mainly due to rumours of 

- getting (allegedly) closer monitoring during pregnancy by consultant (Mrs Tubbs had two miscarriages previously).
- Consultant would be there at the birth, in case of any problems.
- Would be in a private room rather than a ward.
- Would be devastated if we didn't go private and something went wrong and full of what ifs... 

As it turns out, the consultant we had got to know and trust over the 8 months or so wasn't there on the night as he had been working 20 hours previously.

The closer monitoring by consultant was in his own rooms where he had a really poor ultrasound machine (we expected 3D in colour and surround sound!). We couldn't make out one end of the baby from the other. Hospital one was much better.

After birth Mrs Tubbs was put in a room (semi private) with 2 other mothers as no private rooms available which was quite noisy and hard when trying to establish breast feeding with people coming and going all the time. (Were moved into one the day after). 

In private room, although the peace and quiet was worth half the money we paid anyway, Mrs Tubbs felt left out by the staff. 

The room wasn't cleaned in 3 days (no paper towels or toilet roll) and had to constantly ring buzzer for any assistance that was required. Mrs Tubbs felt like she got an inferior service from the midwives than if out on the ward (not sure whether she did or not).

Baby was jaundiced and the midwives only knew this because Mrs Tubbs was visited by our original consultant who went to tell the midwives to do tests (he also tore a strip off them for not noticing).

Even the bloody TV was coin operated ! (it was only RTE/N2 etc...)

Despite all that, we are planning no. 2 and still unsure and in 'discussion' whether to go private or public this time.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Well I don't know about pre-natal care, but I would suggest that even a ward with 4 people is twice as good as a ward with 8 or more... 

I suppose a lot depends on the individual and indeed on the other individuals on the ward. I know when my mother was terminally ill she was in and out of hospitals all over the country, and despite being a private patient, at times was placed in semi private rooms. She often said that she preferred semi private as at least there was a bit of chat and craic with the other patients when visiting hours were over. Although of course towards the latter stages of her illness, she was so terribly ill that the noise and intrusion that comes with other people in a ward or semi private room would have been intolerable.

My own opinion based on my experience is that, especially on a first baby, it would be infinitely preferable to have a private room. But, to each, their own.


----------



## Judybaby73 (23 Mar 2006)

Public ..public..public!For heavens sakes they have a duty to care ...save the money so you can buy mummy and baby lovely things afterwards...or take them away on holiday! Honestly,my sister had twin girls (wasn't an easy pregnancy as there were some complications) and went public and got the most fantastic and professional care in the world. Save your penny's for later,you pay enough tax!


----------



## Laurie (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				Bamhan said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that second rate care is offered to the mothers and babies in a public hospital or that the staff are less competent to deleiver babies and so cause damage to mothers?


 


			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> I don't know if tyrell is suggesting that, but I'd be inclined to think it myself.


 
Currently there are two public and one private maternity hospital here in Cork. Any doctors (and doctor's wives for that matter) that I know of have gone to one of the public hospitals, rather than the private hospital, to have their babies. Even the midwives in the private hospital go public to the public hospitals to have their babies. The public hospitals have better, more modern, equipment - the private hospital has better food and matching curtains.


----------



## RainyDay (23 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*

Going private does not mean that your consultant appointments will be on time. The excuse of 'he's got delayed at a delivery' was wheeled out more than once - we had delays of 1-2 hours.

My wife went through a very difficult pregnancy with repeated scares of losing the baby - We found it comforting to be dealing with the same consultant all the way through the pregnancy. Interesting that the consultant charges a fixed fee, regardless of the nature of support required. I guess he makes his money on the many standard pregnancies but he probably lost his shirt on 'difficult' cases like ours, given the number of visits involved.

I'd always recommend a major public hospital, regardless of whether you go public or private. We came across several other 'difficult cases' who had been referred from Mt Carmel to Holles St and found themselves in the public wards in Holles St. The care provided by the midwives in Holles St was generally excellent.


----------



## daveco23 (24 Mar 2006)

*Re: Baby on Way - Public or Private??*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> The care provided by the midwives in Holles St was generally excellent.


Thats comforting to know - had booking in appointment yesterday at 1pm and were out by 3. Can`t fault the care or the service at the moment!
Thanks for all the replies, is great to get opinions from both sides of the fence..


----------



## terrysgirl33 (24 Mar 2006)

I had two DDs semi-p in the Rotunda.  On the first child I was in a semi-p ward, on second child I ended up in public.  It very much depends on the people you end up with on the ward, I found public better and quieter.  There was also better nursing care on the public ward, as there were so many more mothers there they were always around, this was not the case in semi-p.  I have heard it's even harder to get hold of the nurses at all in private.  For the delivery, you had the same care for public and semi-p, can't comment on private, but if the baby comes fast I would imagine you would get the same care as anyone else as there wouldn't be time to get your consultant.  (Un)fortunately September is a very busy month with all the Christmas babies!!

Best of luck with the pregnancy, I was very happy with the care I got, and was lucky enough to end up with two perfect girls at the end of it.


----------



## lukegriffen (24 Mar 2006)

My sister went private the 1st time in Holles St., and felt she'd have gotten better care (or attention) in the public, as there were more patients in the public,  and she was hidden away in a private room.  
Or maybe it was that she felt it was easier to catch the doctors attention in the public if she had issues, can't quite remember.  But she wasn't happy with private, so no.2 & 3 were public babies.


----------



## tyrell (24 Mar 2006)

Nelly did not mean to be snooty.
THE STAFF IN ALL THE HOSPITALS ARE GREAT PEOPLE,BUT THEY ARE UNDER A LOT OF PRESSURE.
I WAS LUCKY THAT WE COULD AFFORD PRIVATE CARE AND THEREFORE OUR OUTCOME WAS HAPPY.
ITS JUST ON THE BIRTH OF OUR FIRST BABY IN PUBLIC CARE THE STAFF WERE UNDER SO MUCH PRESSURE THAT NIGHT I FEEL THE COMPLICATIONS COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED.


----------



## ramble (24 Mar 2006)

If  you decide to go private you are private all the way.  If you have a straight forward birth you will have a bill of a couple of thousand.  What if its not straightforward?  How much does a  c section cost (more common for private patients)?  What if you have a problem pregnancy and need to be admitted to hospital for a prolonged period before delivery?  I had 2 babies in ireland (one overseas) both public, first in holles st, bad experience but i dont think it was because i was public, second in a regional hospital, much better.  In the regional hospitals because they usually have only one consultant who is responsible for you anyway even if you are public the standard of care is exactly the same.  Although the consultant is presumably nicer to you if you are paying him and you get to see him at his nice offices rather than in the hospital.  Hope it all goes well and you don't have any problems


----------



## orka (24 Mar 2006)

I've had 3 babies in Holles Street, going private and getting a private room (Merrion Wing) each time and would definitely choose the same in the unlikely event of having another! Even at the delivery stage, I think there is a difference between public and private - on number 2, I needed an epidural at 3 in the morning and when the nurses phoned the anaesthetist, I heard them say 'she is a private patient of Dr X' and the student midwife who was with me said that the anaesthetist would arrive much quicker for a private patient than a public patient (I think they get paid more). I was happy having the continuity of care for my 3 pregnancies and births particularly when we had a minor scare at number 3's delivery - we had absolute confidence in the doc at that stage. That said, number 2 arrived really easily (after the epidural!) with just the midwife there and we were fine with the doc not making it - he arrived for the all important stitching. And seriously, don't want to put anyone off their dinner but don't underestimate the importance of skilful stitching - I wouldn't let anyone other than a consultant near me to do that but going public you'll sometimes get a junior doctor doing it (how do you think they learn? - they certainly don't get to practise on private patients who are guaranteed a consultant even if their own is unavailable).


----------



## dubinamerica (24 Mar 2006)

Hi Dave - I'm currently attending Holles Street public. I had our first child (back in 1993 !! there) and am extremely happy with service to date. I was at risk of ectopic and had ultrasounds at 8 and then 12 weeks as well as the 'regular' one at around 20 weeks.  I have been very satisfied with care but as with any hospital appt it's important to keep re-iterating any fears, questions or anything that is concerning.  I have found all the staff terrific this time and when I requested another blood test to check on iron count it was done without issue. On our first child I had some issues post-birth and the care and attention I got was excellent.  I didn't have epidural on the first and am certainly not planning on that this time around (due to risks of lowering blood pressure and so on) but one point that came up in the antenatal classes I attended was that if you are public as soon as an anaesthesist is available they will be in to give this to you if requested (i.e they are on site), whereas if you are private you may have to wait for them to come in from home  - it's not possible just to get some other anaesthesist from the floor to do this.   Another website that you could look at is www.rollercoaster.ie and post questions on that in relation to hospitals, pregnancy and so on .  I would suppose with private the main benefit would be the consistency of having the same consultant throughout and the possibility of having a private room. The private room didn't bother me and when I asked my GP about the difference between going public and private he just said "around 5 grand" : )   I didn't go the 'shared care' route with GP as I wanted to just attend hospital - you may need to push back on that a little if it's what you want as the staff sortof assume you are going to do it, but I found that it wasn't an issue. Whatever way you and your wife choose to go , best of luck!


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Mar 2006)

Hi Dave,

Like Orka above, my wife went to Holles St. Private for the births of our five (this is going back a few years). Excellent service all round, though certainly not cheap. In fact, every post-natal day in the place cost more than a family holiday in a 4-star hotel, flights included. 9/10 of the nurses were great, 1/10 was Nurse Ratchett. You'll get that, no matter _what_ you're paying...

First time out, I'd (hypocritically) say that you should spend whatever it takes. It's The Most Important Event, etc.

However, I'd take issue with ramble's assertion that 'if you decide to go private you are private all the way'. Our expensively-paid private gyno (currently Master at a Maternity Hospital I won't identify) showed his pearly teeth at the first four deliveries, but was heroically absent at the final one — where, for once, he was most needed. Not because he was attending to an emergency elsewhere, but simply 'at a meeting' (of the '19th Hole' Committee, as far as I know. I subsequently wrote to enquire of Him, but got no answer).

At the time, the nurses and midwives uttered all this to us in hushed tones, as though the 'meeting' was of the direct-line-to-God type. Happily, we all survived... but no thanks to our 'private' status. We would probably have been equally well looked after as public patients.

To come back to your original question — I would still say yes, go private, if you can afford it.


----------



## ice (24 Mar 2006)

If you are in Dublin then I would HIGHLY recommend the community midwives scheme in Holles Street.

They are a team of very experienced midwives that also cover home births.

You have the option of seeing them in their satalite clinics (there is one in Ballinteer, not sure where the others are).

They have a very holistic approach and are less into interventions(although all pain relief is available if you want it)
You can avail of an early discharge programme where you leave 8 hours after the birth(might be a bit scary first time round ) otherwise you will be in a public ward or use your insurance for semi private (but not private)

These midwives are really excellent and you usually get to meet most of them during your visits and so will usually know the midwife who delivers your baby.
They have their own delivery room in Holles Street with bean bags, CD player, ensuite shower etc and encourge and active birth.

They really are fantastic, have had both my children with them

Be aware that Holles Street have a policy of active management where if you are not progressing at a certain rate they will interven to move you along. The community midwives do not suscribe to this which is fantastic
Best of luck with your decision


----------



## Winnie (24 Mar 2006)

A friend of mine is a nurse & says that she wouldnt dream of going to a private hospital - all emergency cases from these are t/f to public hospital.

- Private room might get lonely for a first time mum who doesnt have a clue?

- Went to visit sister in law in Rotunda & thought that the 'Semi Private' room she was in was awful - about 6 people, wall paper peeling off walls etc.  But I suppose the most important thing is the care & safe arrival rather than aesthetics


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Mar 2006)

Winnie said:
			
		

> - Private room might get lonely for a first time mum who doesnt have a clue?


I think this is the hub of the question, if only because the difference between public/private status is most noticeable here, not in the _pre-partum_ stakes.

In our case, the New Mother had armies of family around to visit/minister to her needs. They wouldn't have fit into a public or semi-private ward. But if Dave's wife will want a bit of down-to-earth conversation/company, then yes, I agree...


----------



## RainyDay (25 Mar 2006)

tyrell said:
			
		

> Nelly did not mean to be snooty.
> THE STAFF IN ALL THE HOSPITALS ARE GREAT PEOPLE,BUT THEY ARE UNDER A LOT OF PRESSURE.
> I WAS LUCKY THAT WE COULD AFFORD PRIVATE CARE AND THEREFORE OUR OUTCOME WAS HAPPY.
> ITS JUST ON THE BIRTH OF OUR FIRST BABY IN PUBLIC CARE THE STAFF WERE UNDER SO MUCH PRESSURE THAT NIGHT I FEEL THE COMPLICATIONS COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED.


Please stop !


----------



## dubinamerica (25 Mar 2006)

Apparently there's a new policy in Holles Street so that there can be only two visitors per patient at any one time  - this was due to the fact that people were having lots of guests and kids being around so it seems that this has tightened up immensely. They've also introduced 'quiet time' in the afternoon where there are no visitors so that mum & baby can have some uninterrupted time.  So hopefully the public wards will provide some company as there'll be other mothers around but the noise levels will be kept down and they won't be too crowded.


----------



## Bamhan (27 Mar 2006)

The Erinville in Cork as four beds per room in the public wards and adequate space for visitors and a very strict visitors policy.

The one HUGE difference I found between my experince of pubic care in a public hospital and my ssiters experience of care as a private patient in a private hospital was that in my case the baby was with me at all times after I gave birth unless I needed to shower or use the loo etc in which case I had to sign her into the nursery. My sister's baby was in a nursery with the nurses for a lot of the time.....
They fed her, bottle-fed, washed her etc and my sister was allowed to sleep and recover.
Just one big difference whihc stood out in my mind.
Not going to comment on which is the better option just an observation of care of mother and baby.


----------



## Megan (27 Mar 2006)

Does Plan B in vhi not cover at least Semi-Private and all your doctors fees? I have plan b for 30 years now and as far as I know I have maternity cover even do it would be a miracle if I need it now at my age. I did point this out to vhi but they were not amused. It seems its a package take it or leave it.


----------



## brodiebabe (27 Mar 2006)

dubinamerica said:
			
		

> Apparently there's a new policy in Holles Street so that there can be only two visitors per patient at any one time - this was due to the fact that people were having lots of guests and kids being around so it seems that this has tightened up immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bamhan (27 Mar 2006)

No plan B does not cover semi private and all your doctors fees.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (27 Mar 2006)

I have plan B and was covered for semi-p in the Rotunda, I enquired in H St and the Coome and they were covered too.  There was an excess of €500 or so to pay, but everything else was covered.

If you go private most of your hospital fees are covered, but not your consultant fees.  If you ring the hospital accounts department, they will tell you exactly what's covered.


----------



## michaelm (27 Mar 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Going private does not mean that your consultant appointments will be on time. The excuse of 'he's got delayed at a delivery' was wheeled out more than once - we had delays of 1-2 hours.


I would suggest that in the vast majority of cases, 'he's got delayed at a delivery' is a reason rather than an excuse, and is perfectly valid.  

 My view would be to go with a private consultant at a public maternity hospital, in a semi-private room (often private rooms are unavailable anyway, and there are more nurses in and out of the semi-private wards).


----------



## Marie M (28 Mar 2006)

I think it is the luck of the draw really, and depends on how much money you are willing to spend for those first few days, (and there is a whole lot of spending going to happen afterwards). 
*Baby 1 2001*- I went Public in the Coombe, saw one of the top consultants at every visit, delivery in a private room, but ward was bedlem, no one spoke English, visitors all hours of the day, very few nurses.
*Baby 2 2004* - I went semi private, still don't know the name of the consultants I saw, queued for up to 2 hours on every visit, delivery in private room and then into semi private ward, 4 in a room no one spoke to one another and nurses walked around whispering and the day dragged in.
*Baby 3 2005* - Semi Private again, same probelm with queueing and consulltants, was in labour ward and then moved into room for delivery, as it was christmas most consultants had their private and semi private patients brought in for induction so the place was jammers, ended up in the public ward for 2 days it was fairly full but everyone was so friendly, they now have quiet times during the day so very peaceful. The place was spotless and the nurses were brill, on day three I was moved to semi private where again no one talked and the nurses were old and cranky, if you could catch their attention.

That was my experience and as you see they were all different, its really depends on yourself and you partner and if they would prefer privacy or company. Also it seems to be the luck of the draw on the day as to how busy they are anyway.


----------

